# What is an acceptable cancellation rate?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Currently mine is 11%


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

im sitting at 17... noncar seat mainly and hood names


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Currently mine is 11%


0-5% for me personally. You may get a notice from UBER or LYFT if you are consistently above 25% or if you reject 5 in a row. However, I do not believe there is any risk of deactivation. Also, it will vary for each individual based on location, time of day/night, special events,etc...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm sure there is a number somewhere that would cause Uber to take a look at your cancellations. I'm currently at 13% (3/23), but I'm not worried. Two of those were underage riders and the other was a no-show.

Where you will have trouble is if you call a pax and then cancel. They will think that's cherry-picking, whether it is or not. I used to call riders en route to check for underage, but I no longer do that because I don't want them to think I'm cherry-picking. So the kid waits patiently for their ride, and then I drive up and tell them no.



Ribak said:


> However, I do not believe there is any risk of deactivation.


Uber can, and has, deactivated for high cancellation rates. Numerous cases.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm rarely past 7%


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I am from 6% to 10%


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I was at 16% for rides, 70% for deliveries (cancellation rate for both). No action taken yet.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm usually at 10%.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

fusionuber said:


> im sitting at 17... noncar seat mainly and hood names


Racist af


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Until and unless you see this you will be okay. I used to give 100+ rides each week and used to have at least 15-20 cancellations. Never received any warning in the past 2 years. I only did 20 rides with both in the last 15 days and had 4 cancellation and I got these. So the rate is useless if you are doing high volume. If you are doing 10-20 rides a month you are worth nothing to uber/lyft.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Keep it below 25% or risk deactivation on both.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

My uber rate is much lower than my Lyft. Lyft pax get cancelled on a lot more, for various reasons.

I think Uber is around 5% right now, Lyft up near 20%.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Currently mine is 11%


I try to keep it under 14%, but it's been as high as 20% and no nagging from Uber. Lyft seems to be real persnickity about it, though, with their nag screen every time you reject a trip.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I try to keep it under 14%, but it's been as high as 20% and no nagging from Uber. Lyft seems to be real persnickity about it, though, with their nag screen every time you reject a trip.


Oscar, are you talking about acceptance, or cancellations ??? 
Of course with Lyft I get the nag screen that you mention every time I let a request go by which I do frequently LOL

But this thread was not about acceptance rates it was about cancellations, a completely different thing. My cancellation rate is generally less than 10% even with rider no shows or underage Riders.

On the other hand my acceptance rate is typically less than 30% right now I believe it's at 27%


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

The cancel threshold is based on the average for each market. I try to keep mine below 20%. I have sat at 25% without Uber sending me a nasty gram.

My acceptance sits at 50% and goes as low as 40%. I am just very picky on what I accept.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> Oscar, are you talking about acceptance, or cancellations ???
> Of course with Lyft I get the nag screen that you mention every time I let a request go by which I do frequently LOL
> 
> But this thread was not about acceptance rates it was about cancellations, a completely different thing. My cancellation rate is generally less than 10% even with rider no shows or underage Riders.
> ...


No, cancellations. It will vary in different cities, it's based on averages of your city.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I try to keep it below ten per cent. I started to get nastygrams and threats as I approached twenty.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i read somewhere that uber says the best drivers are below 5%

after a weekend of night driving i approach 10% sometimes


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Racist af


come to philly bruh


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I’ve heard Uber’s threshold for possible deactivation for cancellation rate is 20% but don’t hold me to that if anyone knows for sure let me know. I’ve had mine in the teens many times but never above 20% and I’ve never gotten any warnings.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i read somewhere that uber says the best drivers are below 5%
> 
> after a weekend of night driving i approach 10% sometimes


The highest I've ever been at was like 18%and it was because of a low ride quantity. I don't do this full-time so when I had a week of business travel followed by an oddball weeknight with three cancellations (no car seat, no-show and very underage), I hit 18%. I got concerned but nothing happened. I just included notes to Uber for why.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

How long does it take to be reinstated


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Phillip Hooks said:


> Why were you deactivated?


high cancellation rate, I was told it was temporary and I had to email support that I "acknowledge" their policy.

Last week I accepted a pool request and pax didnt show up, and I collected my $5 cancellation fee, then all of a sudden I had 3 other people automatically added to the ride, and I cancelled them


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

thanks, yeah the pool request really messed me up. To be fair, I was able to collect on cancellation fee's, so its really on the pax. They should be ready, and the driver shouldn't be penalized for not wanting to wait on them like they were children. And please don't tell me that drivers are compensated for time waiting (peanuts)


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I cruise in the teens usually.... think I am at 17% right now. 

But half of that at least is rider no shows..... cant see why that should count against us.

If a Pax can get their butts outside in 5 minutes of being notified I am there then that's on them for wasting my time

My rating is 4.89 so Uber hasn't pestered me about it at all


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> thanks, yeah the pool request really messed me up. To be fair, I was able to collect on cancellation fee's, so its really on the pax. They should be ready, and the driver shouldn't be penalized for not wanting to wait on them like they were children. And please don't tell me that drivers are compensated for time waiting (peanuts)


I've been driving for 5 months. Waiting for pax to arrive is part of the pax game. I call them 1 minute out and discuss their location now. Less hassle when you arrive.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> high cancellation rate, I was told it was temporary and I had to email support that I "acknowledge" their policy.
> 
> Last week I accepted a pool request and pax didnt show up, and I collected my $5 cancellation fee, then all of a sudden I had 3 other people automatically added to the ride, and I cancelled them


I haven't heard of Uber doing that, only Lyft. What is your cancellation rate? Did it exceed 20%? Can you post Uber's message to you? Please?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

It was 35%


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I accidentally cancelled on a Lyft rider during ping screen browsing stuff on my phone, but I was behaving as a surge roach anyways.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I was at 16% for rides, 70% for deliveries (cancellation rate for both). No action taken yet.


By delivery did you mean uber eats? I opted out of that.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, UberEats, and any other kinds of crap that local businesses sign up for. You know the "gig" is bad when employees at the places you go to make you wait in the back of the customer line when there's a "designated" pick up area.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Racist af


Not necessarily. Safety has to be first & foremost.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

How long before you were reinstated?


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Why were you deactivated is the question? If its for something simple email uber support. They usually respond quickly.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What did you do?

If your deactivation was for DUI you should be reactivated in about 10 years.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> What did you do?
> 
> If your deactivation was for DUI you should be reactivated in about 10 years.


canceled too much


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> canceled too much


Seriously? Many people speculate about the myth of getting deact for too many cancels. What was your cancel rate, If you don't mind me asking, and did you get warnings leading up to it or just a swift kick?


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> canceled too much


Can you post a screenshot of what they sent you telling you this?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

48 hours cleanses...

A lot of sin...

With the Uber gods..8>)

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Me, two times.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

4%. Try not to cancel until you have actually contacted the rider. I call everyone if over 2 min just to see where they are or if they still need a ride. Let the rider cancel so you can get a cancel fee at least.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Currently mine is 11%


My cancellation rate hit 25% last night...I had two cancel/don't charge rider within 10 minutes because Uber hasn't fixed the GPS for one of the north county train stops..It sends you into a trailer park NEXT to the train station..So stupid..I keep forgetting to research how to get in there..In the future, I'll have to ignore the Uber app and just assume they are at the station and not the trailer park. I usually only do 10 rides in a shift..so stuff like this looks bad on my rate. Maybe Uber deactivates when you CHARGE all those cancellations..but maybe don't care as much if the rider wasn't charged? I don't know...I cancelled because even if I eventually found my way in, the PAX would know I screwed up and likely be a problem. Those two were texting the crap out of me. One was a 5 star and one was a 4.6...I probably did myself a favor cancelling them


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

mine was 40% and I was temporarily deactivated. Just got reinstated this morning


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> mine was 40% and I was temporarily deactivated. Just got reinstated this morning


You're my new hero.....

40%.... that's awesome....

How long did they sit you out...?

Rakos


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Rakos said:


> You're my new hero.....
> 
> 40%.... that's awesome....
> 
> ...


3 DAYS


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> My cancellation rate hit 25% last night...I had two cancel/don't charge rider within 10 minutes because Uber hasn't fixed the GPS for one of the north county train stops..It sends you into a trailer park NEXT to the train station..So stupid..I keep forgetting to research how to get in there..In the future, I'll have to ignore the Uber app and just assume they are at the station and not the trailer park. I usually only do 10 rides in a shift..so stuff like this looks bad on my rate. Maybe Uber deactivates when you CHARGE all those cancellations..but maybe don't care as much if the rider wasn't charged? I don't know...I cancelled because even if I eventually found my way in, the PAX would know I screwed up and likely be a problem. Those two were texting the crap out of me. One was a 5 star and one was a 4.6...I probably did myself a favor cancelling them


Uber sends on wild goose chases, if you're not already use waze. I had to give up on uber nav because it's incompetent and has sent me down some ridiculous places getting somewhere.

My accept rate on new years was 13%. Normally I have to admit it is higher than that. Cancellation was 25% but only because of no-shows. I very, very rarely cancel on somebody just because I am in the mood to. Normally it is their fault.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> One was a 5 star and one was a 4.6...I probably did myself a favor cancelling them


So if they were rated lower, they wouldn't have been a problem?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> So if they were rated lower, they wouldn't have been a problem?


There's been talk that all these 5 star PAX we've been getting recently, are actually very low rated PAX that got new accounts...And the 4.6 wasn't a great sign...Them both texting me weird crap wasn't a good sign either....to answer you..the 4.6 is low and the 5 was probably inaccurate...his name was "Percy"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

It isn't the rate that ultimately matters. The rate is calculated by the algorithim. When it reaches a certain level, variable by market, your account will be bumped up to human eyes. The person those eyes belong to will then consider which of your cancels were the pax's fault (no shows, no car seat, underage driver, etc.). Then they look at what's left to see if there is any sort if pattern. If there is, they may take a deeper look at the ones they had previously discounted to see if they fit the pattern.

You may get a warning. You may get a suspension while they get in touch with you to talk to you. After talking to you, they may deactivate or put you on a probation. Violate the probation and they'll suddenly look at other things like how much money you bring for them in versus others in your area, and yes, even your ACCEPTANCE RATE to decide if it's worth it to them to extend you further courtesies.

You can't be deactivated for a low acceptance rate, but they're more likely to do you favors when you want them if it's not abysmal.

And the rate you see on the app for either is NOT your rate. It's just your rate for the last 7 calendar days. It's nit accurate. They will go for the last 500 rides for the initial decision of what to do with you, and farther to see if you warrant special favors.


----------

